# Halloween @ Target 2009 - with pics!



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's just a taste of what's in store at your local _*Target*_, with more pics on the way 

Now that back-to-school is being condensed, Halloween can commence!!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Martha Stewart products at Target?!?!?! Oh how exciting!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Tish said:


> Martha Stewart products at Target?!?!?! Oh how exciting!


*Yep, can you believe it?
I sure can't *


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Have you seen any signs of Halloween candy yet? I know it sounds stupid but the Halloween candy section is of the UTMOST importance this year. 

I think I need the kitty trick or treat bag and Martha Stewart's Halloweens kick ass!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Candy is out in my stores. The Martha stuff is the exact same as last yr from Michaels.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

My Target told me last week, it'd be mid-September!! Well now I gotta go run by there and check, just in case!!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG...I am so excited that Target is putting their stuff out!! Love Halloween and Love Target so together is fabulous!!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

*I'm SO excited!!!*


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Ohh target. =( Which I won't be able to get to this year. Very Very sad.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

EEEEEP!

Must. Go. To Target!!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

My wife and daughter were at Target yesterday and they said the Halloween clothes are on display. Every year, we get a new Halloween shirt for each girl -- so I'm excited about that!

And this morning I walked into our local QFC and saw them putting up their Halloween display -- complete with spider webs! I was so happy, I wanted to help!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Target Halloween 2009 merchandise*

Halloween Toothpaste that glows!










Metal Halloween Yard Stakes










Luminaires 










More Luminaires










Luminaire Close Up










Grim Reaper and Ghosts










Gargoyle Statue










Black crow Statues










Black cat Statues


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*OMG!! Let's count all the boxes!*

_Here's proof - just look at all the boxes_!!










The official set-date for Halloween 







*
I saw a few boxes of Halloween candy, but it won't be out for at least another week or so - alot of work to be done until everthing is set - mid to late September *


----------



## prblogg01 (Aug 24, 2009)

very scary masks is my target


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

They are going cutesy this year??


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

I love Target's Halloween section. I look forward to it every year. My local Targets have a few select Halloween items scattered throughout the store, but they don't have a full blown Halloween section yet.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

IDK about "cutesey" but this year's Halloween Mascot is *"Skeleanimals"* - google it 

Everything should be set up by mid-Septemeber, more or less - - -


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG, 9/13! I was in our Target last night and they still had school supplies. The floor area looked like it was being positioned for new stuff though. I feel like getting Halloween mdse this year is like pulling teeth.


----------



## halinar (Oct 10, 2005)

The Real Joker said:


> _Here's proof - just look at all the boxes_!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've officially lost my mind at work. I see this and think it's a giant Halloween butt. I need a break I guess.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Still had school supplies out at our nearest Target. That gargoyle with the leg/claw statue is pretty cool.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> IDK about "cutesey" but this year's Halloween Mascot is *"Skeleanimals"* - google it


The skelanimals used to be at Hot Topic a few years back. They were adorable


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Went to Target and picked up some Halloween clothes for the girls. Got two of the skelanimals shirts for my 8th grader, a cute haunted house shirt for the 2 yr old, and a very cute one-piece for the 2 month old.

Didn't get anything for our six year old because she has a box full of big sister's halloween shirt hand-me-downs. Probably 8-10 shirts for Halloween.


----------



## Withered Witch (Jul 31, 2006)

Love the cat. Here kitty, kitty, kitty ... gonna buy you!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

BevAnn said:


> My Target told me last week, it'd be mid-September!! Well now I gotta go run by there and check, just in case!!



Wait a minute, I thought you weren't spending any money??!! 
btw- I spent 50.00 at oriental trading today. LOL!!! We're pathetic!


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

halinar said:


> I've officially lost my mind at work. I see this and think it's a giant Halloween butt. I need a break I guess.


LOL!! too funny!


----------



## marsham (May 11, 2007)

Went to Target Supercenter in Flagler Beach and here's a bit of what they had out. They're still loading shelves, slowly.







[/URL]


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

YAY! Thank you so much for the pictures! I'm so excited. Our Target still has Back to School stuff. I may check back in a week or so.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought some pumpkin spice Hershey kisses last week. They didn't last long.  Yum.


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

I went to Target today and they had Halloween pajamas for women and children. I was so tempted to buy some, but money is tight so I passed.


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

*gargoyle*

I love tha Gargoyle!




The Real Joker said:


> Halloween Toothpaste that glows!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

dionicia said:


> I bought some pumpkin spice Hershey kisses last week. They didn't last long.  Yum.


Those sound delicious! I am testing out a pumpkin truffle recipe at this very moment.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

It seems our big box stores put stuff out a little later than elsewhere, but I'm trying to figure out a game plan this year so I don't spend too much...we will see how that goes.

I'm glad to see the black cat statue in stores; I looked online a week ago and they were claiming it wasn't going to be available in stores. My dorm is in desperate need of the little guy. 

Oh, the strobe lights look interesting! Does anyone know if they flash simultaneously or do they flash independently (at different times along the strand)?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I always look forward to Target's Halloween section. Speaking of , I can't wait to pull out all my clearance goodies from Target last year .

Martha Stewart at Target too.. that is awsome and a better fit I think than Walmart.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Halloween 2009 Pics from Target*



Zombie Machairodont said:


> It seems our big box stores put stuff out a little later than elsewhere, but I'm trying to figure out a game plan this year so I don't spend too much...we will see how that goes.
> 
> I'm glad to see the black cat statue in stores; I looked online a week ago and they were claiming it wasn't going to be available in stores. My dorm is in desperate need of the little guy.
> 
> Oh, the strobe lights look interesting! Does anyone know if they flash simultaneously or do they flash independently (at different times along the strand)?


Speaking as a long-time Target team-member, yes, the black cat statues can be found in the Garden Center and the Strobe Light string all flash at the same time along w/ spooky music and sound FX 

JOL decorating endcap










Kid's Costumes










Pumpkin Pails and More










Cyclops TOT Sack










Monster TOT Sack








​


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm so excited about what they have at Target for Halloween.
Still having school supplies at the moment though. My Target is sorta slow. .


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

VeeCat said:


> I'm so excited about what they have at Target for Halloween.
> Still having school supplies at the moment though. My Target is sorta slow. .


Me too, cause I get the first look 

And yeah, _my store is kinda slow _as well - takes 10 to 14 days to get everything Halloween out to the sales floor!
Should be done by the middle of this month - LOL


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

The Real Joker: cool, thanks for answering! Sounds like I need to make a run to our Target as soon as all the goodies are put out.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for keeping us up to date!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> The Real Joker: cool, thanks for answering! Sounds like I need to make a run to our Target as soon as all the goodies are put out.


You're more than welcome as I'm more than happy to answer any questions about Halloween merchandise @ Target 



Dragonomine said:


> Thanks for keeping us up to date!


And you're welcome as well; anything for us fans of Halloween!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Halloween 2009 at Target - more pics!*


Here are a few more pics - just some party favors for $1 each 
More pics on the way, as we put out more Halloween merchandise this week!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a ? about he strobe light string, does it have a wall-wart or just a plug?


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

litemareb4xmas said:


> I have a ? about he strobe light string, does it have a wall-wart or just a plug?


I got one at Walgreens, but I'm asuming their both the same ones. The one I have is powered by a battery pack, no need for an outlet which I like.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I was trying to be good and not spend any more money but after those teaser pic i have to go there


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL! I know the feeling 
I promised myself I won't spend anymore cash after this week, 
cause I'm in the process of moving in October - so I gotta be
careful w/ my spending, if not, my new GF will be very upset!


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> I got one at Walgreens, but I'm asuming their both the same ones. The one I have is powered by a battery pack, no need for an outlet which I like.


bummer, was hoping it was 110 o I could use it on the lightshow...


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Just got home and they almost finished putting it out.

looks like a Renisance theme, Crests, Dragons, Crowned Skulls in the classic section black purple really cool only thing I got today were some beer cozies and a little were wolf statue









The kiddy side lots of monsters. Not liking the bright blue neon colors over there this year.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Even More Halloween @ Target 2009 Pics!*

Here you go, as promised 

Halloween Picture Frames










J-O-L Liscenced Decorating Kits










Mr Potato Head Pumpkin Kits and J-O-L Stands










Autumn Yankee Candles - New @ Target 










LED Fiber Optic TOT Tote Bag - with 5 light functions


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I was thisclose to getting the werewolf bust, it has the LED eyes, but I did buy the animated books there for $14.99 and will wait on the Animated Eyeballs in Lab Jar ($14.99) there was only 1 at that target I went to but more at another target they also had a lab jar with a skeleton head inside that moved his jaw and spoke. These animated books and jars are the same ones selling at spirit and elsewhere for $24.99-29.99 ( I believe backordered at one time on buycostumes ) and are at target for $10 cheaper.  They are smaller than expected but still nice animations and sound.

Animated Haunted Books in Decorations New Decor for 2009

Animated Moving Books - Costumes


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

kittyvibe said:


> I was thisclose to getting the werewolf bust, it has the LED eyes, but I did buy the animated books there for $14.99 and will wait on the Animated Eyeballs in Lab Jar ($14.99) there was only 1 at that target I went to but more at another target they also had a lab jar with a skeleton head inside that moved his jaw and spoke. These animagted books and jars are the same ones selling at spirit and elsewhere for $24.99 ( I believe backordered on buycostumes or spirit) and are at target for $10 cheaper.  They are smaller than expected but still nice animations and sound.


And this is why Target rules 
Plus they now "price match" on identical items sold eleswehere, just bring in the sales paper


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Got this guy today they had a bunch of others like a witch, dracula etc. but I have similar from previous years. They also had a wizard, I may need to go back and get him.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Traget started settin up about a week ago over here. May need to go by and see what they have out now.


----------



## Seraphin (Jul 20, 2009)

nada at the South Jersey Targets. Even the "new" Target that went up about 2 months ago has nothing :/ No shelves even ready or cleared. All back to school.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I believe the target by me start mid September too but I'm going by there to check!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Bewitched_Sam218 said:


> I believe the target by me start mid September too but I'm going by there to check!


Well, the "official" set-date according to corporate HQ is Sept 13th - but most districts start before or after - and takes about 10 days to get everything set up; mine started recently, hence all the pictures


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> And this is why Target rules
> Plus they now "price match" on identical items sold eleswehere, just bring in the sales paper


Yes, I think that price matching is a good idea, but it's not really that great for the customer as the stores like to think. I think the only reason it's good if another store doesn't have that item. If Kohl's has graphic tees 50% off, is Target going to let me get them for that, I most likely think not. They want an identical item, and you can't prove to them that at Kohl's that Ghostbusters shirt is $7 there, but at Target it's $12 without a sales ad.

It's only good in my opinion if Best Buy is out of something, and you go to Target, and they have a lot of something. Really, I think they be better off giving something more than just match it like 10% off more, but it's probably not going to happen. If Kmart has the sale on something, I might as well just go to Kmart instead of going through the hassle. 

I was at a Best Buy one time, and they price matched another store. Than, I went to another Best Buy another time (thinking that they would also price match), but they said no. Target was out of a cd, and Best Buy wouldn't price match that cd for me.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> Got this guy today they had a bunch of others like a witch, dracula etc. but I have similar from previous years. They also had a wizard, I may need to go back and get him.


Oh wow, I love nutcrackers (my fiance HATES them, lol) that devil is so awesome. I love the ones Homegoods got in, the ones I bought were nicely done and had neat hands. The devil would fit in perfectly


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I was at target today and they started putting out halloween stuff.

They had Spirit's Rising Grave Reaper for only $20. I got it and it works great.


----------



## EdgarPoe (Aug 17, 2009)

Most of the Cleveland/Akron Area ones have the candy out and a few random odds and ends (Summit Mall, Macedonia for sure) so far.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

I actually work at the Target closest to where I live and I went to go pick-up the new Goosebump dvds that came out today and I saw that we are starting to set up our stuff which made me soo happy!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Halloween 2009 Merchandise Pics from Target*

Wow, so much new merchandise put out tonight 
Enjoy the pics!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Merchandise Pics Part 2*


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I love it!

I'm waiting for my Target to get Halloween stuff out too!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Merchandise Pics Part 3*

Last set of pics for now - more on the way in a few days


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for doing this (taking pictures) for us to see the stuff. This is awesome!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> Thanks for doing this (taking pictures) for us to see the stuff. This is awesome!


You are more than welcome 

Alot more pics are on the way, so check back in a few days, as I'm off today, but working Thursday through next Tuesday; so by then more should be set out!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks The Real Joker for all the great photo updates. Looks like medieval and goth are in big time this year. I'm partial to gargoyles so happy to see the theme. Can't wait to see Target's partyware. Those grayish half skulls (maybe a bowl or candle holder) at the top of this page are pretty nice looking.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> You are more than welcome
> 
> Alot more pics are on the way, so check back in a few days, as I'm off today, but working Thursday through next Tuesday; so by then more should be set out!


Thank you!


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome pics, The Real Joker. Now if only my local Targets would begin setting their stuff out.


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the pix, The Real Joker. I went to Target yesterday and they were clearing out all the back-to-school items, but, nothing of the spooky variety was put up yet. Bummer.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thank you, thank you, thank you!*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks The Real Joker for all the great photo updates. Looks like medieval and goth are in big time this year. I'm partial to gargoyles so happy to see the theme. Can't wait to see Target's partyware. Those grayish half skulls (maybe a bowl or candle holder) at the top of this page are pretty nice looking.


You're welcome 



Howlatthemoon said:


> Thank you!


You're welcome, too 



xported said:


> Awesome pics, The Real Joker. Now if only my local Targets would begin setting their stuff out.


Thanks  Not bad for a camera phone - LOL!
Most should be setting up sometime this week


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, thanks for the pics. I'm am just waiting to see what I _must have_ and then I'll be zipping off to Target. This makes it so much easier because going to Target isn't that convenient for me. I just start getting frustrated when I do pop in and there's still back-to school stuff. *UGH!*


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

In my experience, Target has some really good stuff for Halloween. I gotta check on the one in my area.


----------



## litemareb4xmas (Mar 31, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks The Real Joker for all the great photo updates. Looks like medieval and goth are in big time this year. I'm partial to gargoyles so happy to see the theme. Can't wait to see Target's partyware. Those grayish half skulls (maybe a bowl or candle holder) at the top of this page are pretty nice looking.


those grayish half skulls are huge! I think they had em in a smaller size too, but dang they're big!


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I got the skeleton serving arms the other day from Target and put them in the dishwasher. Sadly the shiny finish was taken off, so hand wash only folks!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> I got the skeleton serving arms the other day from Target and put them in the dishwasher. Sadly the shiny finish was taken off, so hand wash only folks!


I made the same mistake of putting them in the dishwasher too. Then I read a note in the box they came in to only hand wash them( dept.56 from Lenox.com) They are the same ones sold at Target. I noticed the ones at Target didn't even say to hand wash them only. I was wanting another set but couldn't come up with another reason why I should have two sets lol

I wonder it there is a way to get the shine back on..probably not. But they're still cool!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

string strobe lights???? Hmmm that could be interesting


----------



## MedeaViolia (Aug 31, 2009)

I cant belive how cheap it all is :/ double the pirce of any of it and just change the $ to £ without conversion and thats how much it would cost over here. Jealous


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

spooky little girl said:


> string strobe lights???? Hmmm that could be interesting


They are awesome. I bought that set last year and strung them around my graveyard in the mulch. They played thunderclaps and all shined on the tombstones at once. It was great!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mizerella said:


> Got this guy today they had a bunch of others like a witch, dracula etc. but I have similar from previous years. They also had a wizard, I may need to go back and get him.


Oooh! I like this guy. I might have to get one of these. I don't have anything devil-like.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

dustin2dust said:


> I got the skeleton serving arms the other day from Target and put them in the dishwasher. Sadly the shiny finish was taken off, so hand wash only folks!



Thanks for the heads up. I saw a posted pic of them from one of those early Target set up stores and I immediately put them on my "buy" list for this year. When it comes to specialty items like this which I only use a few times a year, I do try to hand wash everything but sometimes you forget and I'd hate to loose the shine on them. Sorry you had to find out the way you did.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: strobe string lights*



EvilMel said:


> They are awesome. I bought that set last year and strung them around my graveyard in the mulch. They played thunderclaps and all shined on the tombstones at once. It was great!



I noticed from the picture of the strobe string lights' box that Target is selling that it says "for Indoor use only" BTW. Anyone know if there are versions out there that are rated for outdoor use?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Skeleton arm Salad Servers*



Howlatthemoon said:


> I made the same mistake of putting them in the dishwasher too. Then I read a note in the box they came in to only hand wash them( dept.56 from Lenox.com) They are the same ones sold at Target. I noticed the ones at Target didn't even say to hand wash them only. I was wanting another set but couldn't come up with another reason why I should have two sets lol
> 
> I wonder it there is a way to get the shine back on..probably not. But they're still cool!



Howlatthemoon, I remember seeing those on Lenox's site and was going to get them but they had sold out when I went back to order so glad to see them offered by Target. 

I thought I remembered from Lenox's site that the Dept. 56 servers were made of aluminum. In that case, you never want to put aluminum in the dishwasher. Dishwashers will discolor, removes the shine and eventually pit the soft aluminum (I know from personal experience with a baking pan that wasn't dishwasher safe). I think an aluminum cleaner (I've used a thick liquid version) helps with the discoloration, not sure about the shine however. Maybe that's a food safe lacquer they apply. BTW I've also noticed that dishsoap like Dawn doesn't react that well with aluminum--I can smell an off-gassing when I use it on my aluminum baking pans.

Anyone know how much the Skeleton Arm Servers are at Target?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I really like the white pumpkins.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I noticed from the picture of the strobe string lights' box that Target is selling that it says "for Indoor use only" BTW.


It's true. I used mine outside and just took them back inside when it was going to rain. It was a bit of a PITA but I mainly used them for the nights right around Halloween anyway.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Ok, alot more Target Halloween 2009 pics*

Okay, here we go as promised, so enjoy!!
In 3 or 4 parts


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More pictures as promised part 2 *


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Even more Halloween Pics from Target part 3 *


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Even more Halloween Pics from Target -*

Last set for now 
Hope you enjoyed them!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks for the awesome pics! I cant wait for Target to get all their items in! I would love to have the tombstones....what are they made out of? Styrafoam? Any idea on the prices? TIA!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> thanks for the awesome pics! I cant wait for Target to get all their items in! I would love to have the tombstones....what are they made out of? Styrafoam? Any idea on the prices? TIA!!


You're welcome!

The tombstones are not styrofoam, but a hard material - IDK what, but are quite sturdy and kinda heavy - they run for $9 for the small and up to $21 for the jumbo ones - hope that helps


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

great, that really helps! I would like to start upgrading mine, so mixin some in with the styrofoam seems like a good start !


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

The tombstone's carried by Target are among the best from any retailer. They are made from a resin material, well detailed and pretty realistic. They always have some good designs too. Great pics. Looking forward to our store putting their stuff out.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> great, that really helps! I would like to start upgrading mine, so mixin some in with the styrofoam seems like a good start !


No problem, anything to help out a fellow haunter!



jdubbya said:


> The tombstone's carried by Target are among the best from any retailer. They are made from a resin material, well detailed and pretty realistic. They always have some good designs too. Great pics. Looking forward to our store putting their stuff out.


D'oh! Resin! That's what I was trying to figure out 

I might pick up a few myself, seeing as I'll have an actual yard, so to speak, as I'm moving to a new apartment in October 
New apartment and new props- can't wait!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

My target has some candy out..( mostly candy corn) which by the way comes in a bunch of new flavors...and of course Brachs mix and the wilton and ms..is out but mainly none of the big props yet..and of corse halloween costumes...not 2 much stuff to pick form...Yet!


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

why is the bubble fogger ten dollars more that the website?


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh my! Thanks for the pics. I think I need a couple of Skeli kitties. I always thought those things were so cute! My Target is started to put Halloween stuff out last week and I checked back this week and they hadn't made much progress!!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, I can live vicariously through them, since we don't have a Target in Canada. =(


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

gaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh! I wish my Target would get a move on. Im so in love with their stuff. Plus my sister works there....DISCOUNT!!


----------



## Moonbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh and thanks to the real joker for the sneak peak...Im filled with joy


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Moonbaby said:


> Oh and thanks to the real joker for the sneak peak...Im filled with joy


You're more than welcome,Moonbaby 



And mementomri, IDK why-it might be a different brand/type ?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's a cool little video featuring Skeleanimals if anyone is interested 

YouTube - Keep the Party Alive with Skelanimals @ Target


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> Here's a cool little video featuring Skeleanimals if anyone is interested
> 
> YouTube - Keep the Party Alive with Skelanimals @ Target


That is so cute! Thanks for sharing.

I went to Target yesterday and alot of it was already out. I had fun looking around and I planned to get a couple more of the XTRA-LARGE pumpkins. BUT They look about half the size of the ones I got last year? Bummed


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, Target has put a lot into branding the skelanimals. I remember seeing them the first year they came out and thought "kind of cute but so what". It was obvious Target was trying to create something all their own that kids would be insisting their parents buy for them and of course could only get at Target. I do like the design in it simplicity--kind of like the wide eyed kids back in the 70s. Big eyes, simple looks. Guess they are growing on me. Do you know if the video is from an animation that they are selling as a DVD? 

I saw something yesterday that DOLLAR TREE had in the way of serveware called "Rattling Bones" and it featured a little girl and boy skeleton ghoul. I thought they had that cute factor too. Posted a pic of it under First Halloween Sightings in Stores.... If this is unique to Dollar Tree I doubt they have the money behind them to take the marketing of it to the extent that Target is with the Skelanimals.


----------



## Oasis25 (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG I and my friends were literally going crazy when we saw Halloween stuff at Target but I WAS AMAZED to see whole bunches of different styles of LED lights and I didn't know which one should I buy. So I few of the LED lights from last year which I didnt need it so I ended up buying three LED lights Halloween and my friend ended up bought two LED Halloween lights. I couldnt believe that Target came out with over 20 different styles of LED Halloween lights this year!! I may have to go back again buy some more lol.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Oasis25 said:


> OMG I and my friends were literally going crazy when we saw Halloween stuff at Target but I WAS AMAZED to see whole bunches of different styles of LED lights and I didn't know which one should I buy. So I few of the LED lights from last year which I didnt need it so I ended up buying three LED lights Halloween and my friend ended up bought two LED Halloween lights. I couldnt believe that Target came out with over 20 different styles of LED Halloween lights this year!! I may have to go back again buy some more lol.


Yep! Target has really gone all out w/did-you-say 20 different types of LED lights? 
I gotta wait until next month before I buy anything Halloween related, as I've already over-spent on my costume and saving up to move October 1st


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

OKay, that Skeleanimals video was super cute! I think I must have a Skelekitty.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Terra said:


> OKay, that Skeleanimals video was super cute! I think I must have a Skelekitty.


Glad you liked the video 
And yeah, they're pretty cool little critters!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

I went to Target earlier this evening and we already had some nice stuff out (but with lots of open spaces for more goodies). There were some items that haven't made it on here yet, but - stupid me - I didn't have my camera with me. I noticed the royal/gothic stuff like the crowned skulls and medieval-looking beasties seem to be the dining theme this year, and I snagged a plate with some nice beasts around the border. I also got four of the six mini gargoyles, which are a nice size for my dorm. There were of course all of the novelty candies that Target stocks, and various home decor items like feather wreathes and signs, too. We still have a lot of space to fill, so I'm looking forward to what else we get.
Sadly, I didn't see the black cat garden sculptures, and I'm not sure if we will get any since we don't really have much of a garden section (if you could even venture to call a single seasonal isle a garden section).


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

I went to Target last night and they didnt have out a third of the stuff I have seen on this thread. I ask the guy working there and he told us that everything was out. We were pissed to say the least. Now I have confidence that the kid was an idiot and they will have some cool stuff. I want those white pumpkins.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

lowdwnrob said:


> I went to Target last night and they didnt have out a third of the stuff I have seen on this thread. I ask the guy working there and he told us that everything was out. We were pissed to say the least. Now I have confidence that the kid was an idiot and they will have some cool stuff. I want those white pumpkins.


Hopefully he meant everything that they have gotten in is already out... as in there are more shipments coming. There seems to be a huge difference in how much each store has out. So far I have been in three in Texas and two in California and have seen something new at each. Some only have out candy and baking goods, some have a good start on their main display. One didn't even have the back to school section cleared yet.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes, it's true; each store in each district is a little different - setting up different sections of Halloween at different times - I know it sounds funny, but sadly it's true as the official "set date" planned by Corporate Headquarters is September 13th - today - so some stores start setting today and somelike mine have already started a week ago!

My store should just be about done, and if I see anything new when I go into work this afternoon, I will be sure to take more pictures when the store gets quiet around 9 pm or so and post them tonight when I get home around 11 PM-ish 

You can also find alot more Halloween items at target.com/halloween


----------



## Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

Neither of the supertargets by me have much set up yet. Didn't try the "regular" target, but I was crushed. Guess I have to go back during the week. Bummer


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

My target..Prop 2009 ...


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

The store near me only had about half of their stuff out.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Pics from Target for Halloween 2009 - enjoy!*

Here we go again as promised  More Skeleanimal merchandise including character pillows, fleece throws and costumes


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Last batch of pics from Target: Halloween 2009*

Here we go, just a few more pics; no candy yet, but soon there will be over a ton!! ​


























[/IMG]


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

My targets got a lot of splainin' to do! this is twice in 2 weeks i make a special trip out there and nothing! i saw some candy and costumes but nothing else and the cashier was no help.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*I understand, really I do - - - -*



mementomori said:


> My targets got a lot of splainin' to do! this is twice in 2 weeks i make a special trip out there and nothing! i saw some candy and costumes but nothing else and the cashier was no help.


Good things come to those who wait - or go to the store manager and ask " why so late? "
Most Target's should be just about done or just starting to set up for Halloween very soon; most likely this week


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*OK as promised, more Halloween 2009 pics from Target*

Here we go, Nutcrackers, some candy pics, Halloween pillows and hand towels, some potion mixes and Marshallows as well  Enjoy!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Last set of pics for now from Target Halloween*


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh wow- I love the nutcrackers!!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

dippedstix said:


> Oh wow- I love the nutcrackers!!!


Glad you like the pics 
Should have a few more later on this week as we're almost finished setting up Halloween at my store - seems to be less than last year though


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

this is killing me, wish Target would step on it and get the boxes out


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

It's times like this that I feel incredibly jealous of Americans. Target is an excellent store and today I inadvertedly tortured myself by looking at their complete Halloween range. We have NOTHING like that in England.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

All Targets near me have all the candy out, a couple of props, some Halloween items in low stock and the shelves are half emptied as if they're only getting very few items in a couple of weeks at a time. But I keep telling myself: 'it's only the middle Sept. there is still time" lol


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I went today & everything was out! I came home with some pumpkin spice Hershey's kisses, candy corn Jones soda, silvers skeleton arm servers & costumes for the kitties =)


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*OMG, tons of Halloween Candy @ Target*

Wow, going into work @ Target this afternon I was totally surprised how much Halloween Candy was put out last night - nearly 2 full aisles plus some Gummy cocktail candies  Check out these pics - 3 posts + over a dozen new pics!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Wow, even more Candy Pics part 2*

Even more Halloween goodies


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Last set of Halloween @ Target pics for now*

Here we go; the last set of pics until i go back to work on Thursday - So far this makes over 100 photos from Target's Halloween 2009 as of today!! Enjoy ​​​


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Has anyone seen the Oz Pez? I was at my local Target today and didn't see them on the flor so asked an employee and she called a lady over the radio and the lady over the radio very clearly said they had them, they should be on the floor with the Halloween candy aisle B24. So we go and it's not there. The employee said no the lady on the radio said IF we had them. I asked my fiance' and he and I both heard the same thing. There was no IF. So I'm a little irritated with a couple people right now. Going to call some more Targets tomorrow. They're still not done with their Halloween section either, but we got some cute stuff for OEJ's grandcritter.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Succub'Oz said:


> Has anyone seen the Oz Pez? I was at my local Target today and didn't see them on the flor so asked an employee and she called a lady over the radio and the lady over the radio very clearly said they had them, they should be on the floor with the Halloween candy aisle B24. So we go and it's not there. The employee said no the lady on the radio said IF we had them. I asked my fiance' and he and I both heard the same thing. There was no IF. So I'm a little irritated with a couple people right now. Going to call some more Targets tomorrow. They're still not done with their Halloween section either, but we got some cute stuff for OEJ's grandcritter.


So sorry to hear that - maybe someone had NO idea what PEZ are, or just being completely untrained, which unfortunately happens alot, especially w/ seasonal [ October thru Januaury ] employees; I hate to say that but it's true - I've been employed w/ Target for almost 5 years now, and I know my store very well - - - I pretty much know where everything is 
BTW I have not seen any Wizard of Oz Pez at all - maybe it's a regional thing or you can check out our website; IDK what else to say except goodluck on your search - and my store might have ALOT of Halloween stuff and we still have alot more to pull out to the salesfloor for the remainder of this week


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

My other tought might be they're holding back for Christmas too. It seems more a Christmas item anyway because it's a giftset, but they had the Star Trek set last year with Halloween. Weird. I'm just going to work the phones tomorrow.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Ugh and I'm stuck in the house waiting for a stupid phone call!! I want to go to Target!!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone seen the Star Wars pumpkin carving stencil set at Target this year? I missed it last year, and I'm hoping it returns.


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

At our local Target they have been dragging their feet. All we have so far is a few lights , candy and greeting cards.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I went to my Target yesterday and nearly everything was out!  It seemed like there was a lot missing out of the empty section inbetween the aisles. I'm assuming that's where they're going to display the bigger props that need to be plugged in and whatnot.

But I was so excited to see everything! There's not much I plan on buying this year, I think. Maybe one or two things, then a few items after Halloween. But I really enjoyed some of the food and candy items they had. <3 the Jones Soda packaging!


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

The Real Joker said:


>


Ps.Has ANYONE ever tried those Jones halloween sodas..i have been wanting to try 1 for a long time..just never had the guts 2 yet..


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

christmascandy1 said:


> Ps.Has ANYONE ever tried those Jones halloween sodas..i have been wanting to try 1 for a long time..just never had the guts 2 yet..


I've tried the special edition ones, in the tiny cans. The Candy Corn flavor (if they have it this year) tastes like carbonated candy corn! They're pretty true to their flavors. They're fun just to try. And since they come in such tiny cans, you're really not wasting much if you don't drink the whole thing.

I haven't tried any of the bottled Halloween-y flavors.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

badgirl said:


> Has anyone seen the Star Wars pumpkin carving stencil set at Target this year? I missed it last year, and I'm hoping it returns.


i saw the star wars one at a few targets here in orlando


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

The Real Joker said:


> Glad you like the pics
> Should have a few more later on this week as we're almost finished setting up Halloween at my store - seems to be less than last year though


thanks for all the great pics!
which florida store are you? 
all the ones around orlando are very slow this year.
i am waiting on the monster throw to arrive as well as the table runners. i finally found the placemats.
very disappointed that there is a generic softsoap dispenser and no ziploc products or pillowcases


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


> i saw the star wars one at a few targets here in orlando


Yeah! I'm on the west coast of Florida, so I'm going to run to Target this week. thanks


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


> thanks for all the great pics!
> which florida store are you?
> all the ones around orlando are very slow this year.
> i am waiting on the monster throw to arrive as well as the table runners. i finally found the placemats.
> very disappointed that there is a generic softsoap dispenser and no ziploc products or pillowcases



I'm in Hollywood, FL 

Just hold on, more stuff is on the way!!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

please give me a sign of pillow cases and ziploc storage supplies 

i cant wait to see the "icon" table runner


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


> please give me a sign of pillow cases and ziploc storage supplies
> 
> i cant wait to see the "icon" table runner


Sorry, madonna1983, no sign of either yet, but if I do, I'll let you know - ditto the table runner


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

I finally got the moster throw and they had out all of the placemats but no table runners yet


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I'm excited, my friend just let me know that she's going down to the states in a couple of weeks. She is going to pick up a couple of things for me.

The Real Joker - do you have any photos of the homewear stuff like dish towels, hand towels, dish scrubbers and blankets? Also how much are the nutcrackers?


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

13mummy said:


> Well I'm excited, my friend just let me know that she's going down to the states in a couple of weeks. She is going to pick up a couple of things for me.
> 
> The Real Joker - do you have any photos of the homewear stuff like dish towels, hand towels, dish scrubbers and blankets? Also how much are the nutcrackers?


Hi Mummy,
The dishtowels are pretty boring this year. I do not think there are going to be any dishscrubbers this year  and it doesnt look like there is any ziploc baggies and containers either. Hopefully they will prove me wrong!
The nutcrackers are 12.99
The blankets are cute. Ther is a monster one, a pumpkin one and a skelanimals one.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks so much! I bought a couple of the dish scrubbers last year and I use them all year.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

My Halloween Home Halloween Forum - madonna1983's Album: MY HALLOWEEN HOME 2009


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Walmart had sets of hand towel/kitchen towels with matching dish scrubbers for $5.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


> please give me a sign of pillow cases and ziploc storage supplies
> 
> i cant wait to see the "icon" table runner


One store in NC had Halloween pillow cases in the domestic area.So maybe there's still hope...


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Kmart has some cool pot holders and towels. Skulls and witches' hands that glow. Black cat paws pot holders. They were getting gone pretty quickly.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I love those solid resin tombstones Target is selling.
As detailed as they are, they are bargains at $10 and $20.
I plan to pick up one or two.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Howlatthemoon said:


> One store in NC had Halloween pillow cases in the domestic area.So maybe there's still hope...


at target? what was the design?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I went to Joann Fabrics to pick up some batting. All their Halloween stuff is already 40% off. They had some cute things. I got a wig for my witch. Almost got some fangs but they were off color and my teeth are whiter. Butterick patters are only .99 cents if you're thinking of making your own costume!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Dragonomine said:


> I went to Joann Fabrics to pick up some batting. All their Halloween stuff is already 40% off. They had some cute things. I got a wig for my witch. Almost got some fangs but they were off color and my teeth are whiter. Butterick patters are only .99 cents if you're thinking of making your own costume!


JOANN does have some cool stuff, but even at 40off they are still very high priced.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Howlatthemoon said:


> One store in NC had Halloween pillow cases in the domestic area.So maybe there's still hope...


i got em i got em!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Today I went to target and got 2 of the super large skull pots these things are huge and only 24.99 each I'm thinking of getting 2 more. Using 2 for fake flame pots and 2 for misting cauldrons.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

See, madonna1983, patience pays off


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

The Real Joker said:


> See, madonna1983, patience pays off


Lol, that is one thing that I do not have!


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

where has everyone gone?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


> where has everyone gone?



I think everyone has bought most of what they need and now are working on final projects and set up. It gets quiet around this time of year. Expect last minute questions and then after halloween people will start posting pics of their haunt and how things went.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Final set of pics from Target: Halloween 2009*

Well, I hope that everyone has enjoyed the pics from Target for this year's Halloween, as I uploaded and posted well over 100 pics  
If I do see anything new, I will be more than happy to share them with everyone here!!


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

The Real Joker: Thanks again for posting all these photos! While I can't get too much, what with moving to a new dorm room/small apartment at least once a year, I was able to pick up some of those mini-gargoyles, some of the plates, the (addicting) chocolate-covered novelty candy corn, and a couple Skeleanimals. Your photos really helped me decide where I could splurge and what could feasibly fit in my room.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> The Real Joker: Thanks again for posting all these photos! While I can't get too much, what with moving to a new dorm room/small apartment at least once a year, I was able to pick up some of those mini-gargoyles, some of the plates, the (addicting) chocolate-covered novelty candy corn, and a couple Skeleanimals. Your photos really helped me decide where I could splurge and what could feasibly fit in my room.


You're more than welcome!
I too am moving very soon, so no splurging on Halloween this year unfortunately  As I already spent alot on my costume plus I have a few more items I need to purchase to complete it!
So anyway, I'm glad that the pics helped


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think everyone has bought most of what they need and now are working on final projects and set up. It gets quiet around this time of year. Expect last minute questions and then after halloween people will start posting pics of their haunt and how things went.


Wow, they are in a rush. I haven't been to a Wal-Mart that was fully stocked yet, I haven't been to Meijer, Pumpkin and Ghost cookies at bakery because they aren't out yet, Dominicks for Chocolate Caramel Apple Taffies, Jewel doesn't have much stuff yet, haven't been to Metro, Jo-Anne's for Caramel Apple Pops if they have them, another party place, a farm place that carries decorations, and Lowe's. I need to go back to a party store because they weren't fully set up also. And Walgreens I'm waiting for either coupons or buy 1, get 1 50% for the thing I want. Well, Menards I'm waiting for lights on sale too. I might check out another Goodwill too because they say it starts Oct 1, and they give you a coupon for that stuff at the store.

The places I'm not going back to either because I got something, or they don't have nothing are Let's Celebrate, Party City, Factory Card Outlet, Big Lots (I went to one, and might go to another one, but don't expect much difference.), Kmart, most likely Target (been, I think it was mostly setup), Spirit, and Michaels. Dollar Tree is a maybe for more gummies.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I think everyone has bought most of what they need and now are working on final projects and set up. It gets quiet around this time of year. Expect last minute questions and then after halloween people will start posting pics of their haunt and how things went.



Yep- that's me. I think I'm finished buying except for last minute stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

In case I haven't said anything before now, many thanks The Real Joker. My Targets were really late in setting up, like weeks after you posted things, and the photos really helped let me know what I wanted to wait for to get from there. I've posted pics too from my shopping trips and I know it is time consuming to do  so very much appreciated.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

the real joker was a great help!
if anyone spots the following at target please post it here:
themed softsoap dispensers (not the with and pumpkin ones that look like the toothpaste)
dish scrubbies
themed gladware/baggies/plastic wrap
themed dixie paper dishes and cups

thanks!


----------



## snickerswitch (Sep 19, 2009)

Do you also know that Target sell LED halloween lights? They do sell LED and they have pumpkin, skull, bat, spider, ghost, and villiage. It's really awesome! check it out!  They have many!!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


> the real joker was a great help!
> if anyone spots the following at target please post it here:
> themed softsoap dispensers (not the with and pumpkin ones that look like the toothpaste)
> dish scrubbies
> ...



My local Dollar Tree had the Halloween themed zip loc baggies.


----------



## Goblin5 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Target* is full of great Halloween stuff. Lots of candy! I enjoy shopping there.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Jan 20, 2005)

Target is too much like Wal-Mart (although not as bad as Wal-Mart) this year, too much cutsie crap that I have no use for.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Howlatthemoon said:


> My local Dollar Tree had the Halloween themed zip loc baggies.



I bought a few packs of these for this year and next at Dollar Tree. I don't remember seeing them at other stores. I liked the size/shape of them better than last year's Dollar Tree zip bags. Instead of being kind of square like the typical sandwich baggie (last year's style), they are more narrow and tall. Perfect too if you want to include a lollipop. I bought bags with black spider webs on them and pumpkins (don't know if there were other varieties). They're 40 count and measure appx. 3-3/4 inches wide by 6-1/2 inches tall. So 40 bags for $1. 

I actually set up all my treat bags already with the exception of lollipops which I still have to buy. Last year I wasn't ready for the number of ToTers and was scrambling at the last minute and really felt so pressured didn't enjoy handing candy out. I'm probably the first here to have their bags together but I'm going to be ready.  Last year we handed out about 120 so I'm planning for that many and will have extra to throw together if need be. Since Halloween last year was on a Friday, I'm thinking the traffic might be about the same again.

This year we're handing out bags with 3 midgies (Toostie rolls), 2 Smarties, 2 of the snack size of candy bars (this was a bag with Reeses', Almond Joy, Hershey, Whoppers, can't remember the rest). I'll be adding a lollipop to them too. I've grown tired of all chocolate so like to mix it up.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks for the info. i am bummed that target is not doing the usual exclusive themed spooky collection that they had had the past few years


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I finally had the opportunity to go back to target and they didn't get any bubble foggers, i was so bummed. i really liked some of the stuff there but nothing i would buy for myself. they didn't even have the pop up ghoul thing i saw posted here. Guess i will have to order it from the website. I did take a pic of these cute halloween themed nutcrackers I will have to boot it up later.

edit: i ordered the fogger online, they jacked the price up $10. target is pissing me off.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

mementomori said:


> I finally had the opportunity to go back to target and they didn't get any bubble foggers, i was so bummed. i really liked some of the stuff there but nothing i would buy for myself. they didn't even have the pop up ghoul thing i saw posted here. Guess i will have to order it from the website. I did take a pic of these cute halloween themed nutcrackers I will have to boot it up later.
> 
> edit: i ordered the fogger online, they jacked the price up $10. target is pissing me off.


my targets had the bubble/fogger combo for 49.99


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I just might need to re-visit my local Target. They had a few good items and the display set up was exactly like Jokers pictures except it was only about half full of what that picture showed. Not sure if they didn't have it out yet, didn't anticipate getting anything else or already sold out. Worth a 2nd look though as they were one of the few stores that had anything of interest to me.


----------



## Chronovisor (Sep 24, 2009)

I love the Skelanimals section at Target.

YouTube - Keep the Party Alive with Skelanimals @ Target


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

My Target FINALLY had out the themed softsoap (more like the skelanimlas thems one has candy and pne has pimpkins) the dixi plates annd cups and the hefty baggies...still no spookey collection from Glad but who knows we still may see it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Tube of 12 Glow Bracelets for $1*

We had to run into Target last night and I always check out the $1 bins at Halloween time. Our store had a number of halloween items there this visit. Even tiny books for infants with halloween-related stories.

What I found to be a good buy, and picked up quite a number of tubes of them, were the glow bracelets. 12 per tube for $1 -- basically 8 cents a piece. Huge give-away hit for us last year along with the candy. In fact some kids didn't mind if they got the candy or not, just wanted the bracelet. BTW I kept assembling the bracelets throughout the night (don't do too far in advance) and keep shaking them to keep them activated. And you will always have kids who ask for a particular color...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


> My Target FINALLY had out the themed softsoap (more like the skelanimlas thems one has candy and pne has pimpkins) the dixi plates annd cups and the hefty baggies...still no spookey collection from Glad but who knows we still may see it!



Funny you posted this because I looked last night when we were in the store but didn't see any of the halloween Softsoap. I always like to pick up a few bottles of it. And they only had the plain Dixie plates and cups. They did have halloween Puffs tissue (sq. box) on the shelf. Double pack. The images on the box are the kind that change from one image to another. I bought the one with spiders and the one with a little girl on it who goes eeek. I hope Scott offers the large packages of paper napkins with some kind of halloween design on it.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Funny you posted this because I looked last night when we were in the store but didn't see any of the halloween Softsoap. I always like to pick up a few bottles of it. And they only had the plain Dixie plates and cups. They did have halloween Puffs tissue (sq. box) on the shelf. Double pack. The images on the box are the kind that change from one image to another. I bought the one with spiders and the one with a little girl on it who goes eeek. I hope Scott offers the large packages of paper napkins with some kind of halloween design on it.


BOUNTY has the exclusive Target design.
papertowles and napkins
they have the ghosts, the skelanimals, pumkins, monsters, all kinds...not every store has them though
i also saw clear plastic hefty coldcups with the exclusive target pumpkin on them


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

madonna1983 said:


> BOUNTY has the exclusive Target design.
> papertowles and napkins
> they have the ghosts, the skelanimals, pumkins, monsters, all kinds...not every store has them though
> i also saw clear plastic hefty coldcups with the exclusive target pumpkin on them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

madonna1983 said:


>



Can't see the pic but would love to. Can you be of further help?


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Can't see the pic but would love to. Can you be of further help?


sorry cant figure out why it isnt there


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> The tombstone's carried by Target are among the best from any retailer. They are made from a resin material, well detailed and pretty realistic. They always have some good designs too. Great pics. Looking forward to our store putting their stuff out.


OOOOH, I was hoping they'd have these again this year!!! I am going on Oct. 1st to see what I can find. Need to wait for the paycheck!!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Does anyone's Target have halloween hooks for shower curtains? 
I thought they've had these other years.... 
All I've seen this year is the packs with a Halloween shower curtain and plastic hoops for hanging.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

13ghosts said:


> Does anyone's Target have halloween hooks for shower curtains?
> I thought they've had these other years....
> All I've seen this year is the packs with a Halloween shower curtain and plastic hoops for hanging.


that is the only they come this year. i am glad i found my skeleton ones at half off from last year
Kolhs has pumpkin ones


----------

